

New Paypal US Homepage - _kushagra
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/home

======
piratebroadcast
6 months ago I was hired to build a guy a website for his wifes chain of
dentists offices. I was paid 1.5k upfront and proceeded to build it out, and
was a few days away from turning it over to him and receiving the final 1.5k
payment. I then got a notification from PayPal that he tried to reverse the
original charges.

PayPal contacts me, I show them our chain of emails, and to their credit, they
actually took my side. PayPal goes after his card holder, and of course they
side with him, so now my PayPal is $1500 in the red because of some fucking
asshole who actually owes me $1500.

Fuck freelancing.

~~~
maratd
> Fuck freelancing.

Nothing wrong with freelancing. Just something wrong with the way you're doing
it. Screen your clients.

> 6 months ago I was hired to build a guy a website for his wifes chain of
> dentists offices.

You either did the job or you didn't. If you did the job, the work is good,
and they're using your work ... well, then you can nail them pretty good.
Especially since they have physical assets.

~~~
piratebroadcast
He "decided to have GoDaddy" build the site, after I built it in wordpress.
They arent using it. He actually logged in to HostGator and deleted the
fucking wordpress instance. (FWIW, I actually do really great work- Not like I
did a shitty job- The guy is just a fucking idiot. Cant fix that.)

~~~
rietta
While you may be fine in this case, be careful with that sort of action. When
in dispute with a client, even a deadbeat, you have to be really careful what
actions you take. Their failure to pay may well be a breach of contract, but
under the law your right to pursue that is in court, not by throwing a brick
through their window or interfering with their business.

You cannot cause _harm_ to someone __because they stole from you __by not
paying you. That is _not_ proper, legal recourse.

I have been in the situation where I decided the most prudent action was to
"shake the dust off [my] feet" and learn to screen engagements better.

~~~
allannienhuis
I think you may be confused - I read that as the client deleted the wordpress
instance, not the contractor.

~~~
rietta
On second reading, you are right! I did misread that. Sorry, piratebroadcast
for reading into your statement something that you did not do.

------
simonswords82
My favourite saying immediately came to mind: "You can't polish a turd".

PayPal is the largest turd on the Internet. They could rebrand and relaunch a
thousand times and I still wouldn't put my money in their trust. If I were
their CEO I would spend less time on my brand, and more time getting my
operations sorted.

~~~
boip32
Any specific complaints you wish to cite?

Services such as Paypal are by their nature vulnerable to fraud, so the
caution they sometimes show towards releasing money could be attributed to
this reasonable doubt.

~~~
BallinBige
Agree - those are some of the most ignorant statements on HN. Any one whose
ever been involved in a business like merchant services can sympathize more
than those commentors

~~~
chris_m_l
I hate to be this guy but could you please check your attitude? Comments like
yours are pretty clearly a veiled attack on Stripe, and they don't belong on
HN

------
jvagner
I find it really strange that they interrupt the checkout flow to offer a Pay
It Later option. I have a verified account, with bank account and credit card,
and in all my years of e-commerce development experience, I've always worked
hard to minimize cart abandonment. And yet, it's central to their cart
experience. I suppose the upside of the profit on that feature is greater than
the frustration and abandonment factor in even offering it, but it definitely
feels like they're veering from their "payment service" brand experience to..
something else.

Which just seems weird. But knowing how EBay operates, they must have data
proving otherwise.

------
kbar13
Not only has this been out for a while, but it's only the marketing site. The
actual "members page" is still out of the 90's.

~~~
atonse
Yeah this keeps happening. Lipstick on a pig.

~~~
kbar13
yeah, I mean I get it if they want to make the marketing site look pretty, but
cmon, put some effort into the actual site that provides functionality...

------
phaer
"We are even better in person"

For a moment, I thought they would be talking about their customer support,
but no... ;)

------
jasonlotito
What's new about it? It's been like this for some time now.

~~~
DiabloD3
Yeah, for at least a month. I'm glad people are embracing HTML5 video tags.

